# Only 9 days left.......



## Damian Mavis (Mar 12, 2003)

Oh man..... I'm down to 9 days left in Thailand.  I fight in 5 days but don't even really think too much about that.  9 days until I leave!! nooooooooo.  Well I am looking forward to seeing my students and my girlfriend but I am really going to miss this place.  I'm considering moving here but in the meantime I will wish I was here again.  

I train in Muay Thai every day at various places and even do some Tae Kwon Do too although it just depends where I am at any given moment.  One thing I keep meaning to do and will have to get done is get my friend Chao to teach me a very traditional and old style Ram Muay before I leave.  It's from the older version of Muay Thai and is very dynamic and cool looking.  The current Ram Muay we see now is ok but this one he showed me kicks some serious *** and looks awesome.  He is an ex pro fighter and he is a trainer now but used to demonstrate this Ram Muay to tons of people.  If I learn this and bring it back home to show my buddies at the academy they are going to be sooooo jealous! haha.

Once I get back I have to keep up my serious training as I have another fight scheduled for April the 5th in Canada.  Hope I'm sufficiently healed by then from this upcoming fight but if not... oh well!  I'll just do it anyway unless I'm not able to train at all for it.  

I'll let everyone know how my fight goes this Sunday night.  Hopefully I'll be able to tell you all I won but if not I'll still be happy having done it.  Assuming I don't get seriously hurt... that would make the experience less fun.... haha.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## rachel (Mar 12, 2003)

Good luck. let us know how you do.


----------



## Zepp (Mar 12, 2003)

Good luck.  I think we all look forward to hearing about how it goes.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2003)

Good luck!


----------

